# "Feminism" is Anti-Woman



## DGS49

One trouble with Leftists these days is that they constantly re-define words to mean whatever they want them to mean, so it is impossible to argue about those concepts.  Most people consider themselves "feminists" if they support equal opportunities for women, and oppose all forms of gender-based discrimination against women.  Would that it were true.

When you "Google" "Feminist Icons" or leaders, or whatever, you will quickly get lists of obnoxious, man-hating ogres manifesting a strict, regimented worldview that either ignores or actively scorns traditional female values, roles, virtues, and accomplishments.

At the "Feminist" cluster fuck in Washington that followed President Trump's inauguration, where were the women who consider our hundreds of thousands of abortions every year to be a crime against humanity (which a large plurality of women basically believe)? Where were the women who spoke of their pride in nurturing and raising good, productive, patriotic citizens?  Where were the women who bragged about balancing a career with the primary obligation to be a wife and mother? Or, God forbid, simply bragged about BEING A GREAT WIFE AND MOTHER?

None of these viewpoints was present or tolerated.  And yet they blatantly claimed to represent "women."  Real women hate Trump, right?

But in the real world, "feminist" propaganda is responsible for more heartache and psychological turmoil than all the wife-beaters on the planet.  We have women who basically want to be good wives and mothers to a worthy man, but feel pressured to attack and pursue a professional career with reckless abandon, then find themselves seriously frustrated in their 30's, with rapidly dwindling chances of finding a suitable mate, and losing even the possibility of  realizing that natural, traditional dream, while their biological clock ticks down to zero.  Don't want to compromise the career, you know.

And yet most of them will NEVER be able to devote the time and attention to a career that men can.  Unless they completely abandon the traditional life paradigm, there will be DECADES during which they will necessarily and appropriately allow the career to take a back seat to nurturing, educating, and supporting one or more children.  They will call off work when the kid(s) get sick, leave the office for doctor appointments and teacher meetings, forego overnight travel with kids in school, and reject opportunities for promotions in remote locations, because unless your priorities are totally fouled up, your primary focus for at least 18 years is in the home, not the office.

And THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH THIS!  It is entirely appropriate, even if it means that your career will not reach the same levels as a similarly situated man-husband.  The job of being a wife and mother TRUMPS any career, at least during the years when the kids need the support.

Blame "feminism" for promoting the false propaganda that if a woman does not equal or surpass the career of a similarly-situated man, she is a failure.  As usual, "feminism" is just another example of women hurting other women.  In short, "feminism" is anti-woman.


----------



## bodecea

Yeah....something that INCEL and Proud Boys believes.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

DGS49 said:


> One trouble with Leftists these days is that they constantly re-define words to mean whatever they want them to mean, so it is impossible to argue about those concepts.  Most people consider themselves "feminists" if they support equal opportunities for women, and oppose all forms of gender-based discrimination against women.  Would that it were true.
> 
> When you "Google" "Feminist Icons" or leaders, or whatever, you will quickly get lists of obnoxious, man-hating ogres manifesting a strict, regimented worldview that either ignores or actively scorns traditional female values, roles, virtues, and accomplishments.
> 
> At the "Feminist" cluster fuck in Washington that followed President Trump's inauguration, where were the women who consider our hundreds of thousands of abortions every year to be a crime against humanity (which a large plurality of women basically believe)? Where were the women who spoke of their pride in nurturing and raising good, productive, patriotic citizens?  Where were the women who bragged about balancing a career with the primary obligation to be a wife and mother? Or, God forbid, simply bragged about BEING A GREAT WIFE AND MOTHER?
> 
> None of these viewpoints was present or tolerated.  And yet they blatantly claimed to represent "women."  Real women hate Trump, right?
> 
> But in the real world, "feminist" propaganda is responsible for more heartache and psychological turmoil than all the wife-beaters on the planet.  We have women who basically want to be good wives and mothers to a worthy man, but feel pressured to attack and pursue a professional career with reckless abandon, then find themselves seriously frustrated in their 30's, with rapidly dwindling chances of finding a suitable mate, and losing even the possibility of  realizing that natural, traditional dream, while their biological clock ticks down to zero.  Don't want to compromise the career, you know.
> 
> And yet most of them will NEVER be able to devote the time and attention to a career that men can.  Unless they completely abandon the traditional life paradigm, there will be DECADES during which they will necessarily and appropriately allow the career to take a back seat to nurturing, educating, and supporting one or more children.  They will call off work when the kid(s) get sick, leave the office for doctor appointments and teacher meetings, forego overnight travel with kids in school, and reject opportunities for promotions in remote locations, because unless your priorities are totally fouled up, your primary focus for at least 18 years is in the home, not the office.
> 
> And THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH THIS!  It is entirely appropriate, even if it means that your career will not reach the same levels as a similarly situated man-husband.  The job of being a wife and mother TRUMPS any career, at least during the years when the kids need the support.
> 
> Blame "feminism" for promoting the false propaganda that if a woman does not equal or surpass the career of a similarly-situated man, she is a failure.  As usual, "feminism" is just another example of women hurting other women.  In short, "feminism" is anti-woman.


Ignorant, wrongheaded nonsense.


----------



## depotoo

A woman choosing to stay home and raise children has been villainized by the left for years.  That is an important choice for a woman and makes them no less feminist.


----------



## Disir

And there are a plethora of women that do not want to work.  So..........what's the problem?


----------



## Sunni Man

Feminism over the years has devolved into a hoard of radical man hating lesbians.  ...


----------



## depotoo

Sunni Man said:


> Feminism over the years has devolved into a hoard of radical man hating lesbians.  ...


Problem is there are heterosexual women that repeat such crap, as well.  I don’t think they even hear themselves.  Either that or they are jealous.


----------



## Mindful

Sunni Man said:


> Feminism over the years has devolved into a hoard of radical man hating lesbians.  ...



What do you think of wolf whistling?

They want to make it a hate crime in England.


----------



## Disir

That's about as stupid as when a group of women tried to make it a big deal in the US.


----------



## MisterBeale

Statistically, it is a fact that when women make as much as men, the marriage rate declines, and society disintegrates.

These are the cold hard facts.

Tucker Carlson has sparked the most interesting debate in conservative politics


Society is still sick.  Allowing women into this sick game changes nothing.  The cultural, corporate and political elites know this. . .

*Everything That is Wrong with Mainstream Feminism*
Everything That is Wrong with Mainstream Feminism


*"Playing Men’s Games*


The problem that *true feminism* seeks to address is not that there aren’t enough women at the top of the corporate ladder, or that Americans refused to elect a woman to do the bombing, exploiting and oppressing in 2016. The problem has always been that we’re trying to value women with a value system created by a few very powerful men. By leaving in place the value system created by patriarchy (i.e. capitalism), we are now valuing women but only for their ability to play men’s games. Nobody has ever become a billionaire by being a mother, even the very best mother in the world, and nobody ever will because capitalism was designed by men, for men, to value men’s qualities. This has created a species-threatening imbalance because inequality is baked in to the system. When men reluctantly allowed women out of their house-shaped cages in the  ’60s, they did so on the condition that they would not change a thing about themselves. Women could play, but it was the women who had to change. As usual. . . . . "


----------



## MisterBeale

bodecea said:


> Yeah....something that INCEL and Proud Boys believes.


It isn't about beliefs, it is about empirical facts at this point.


----------



## gtopa1

DGS49 said:


> One trouble with Leftists these days is that they constantly re-define words to mean whatever they want them to mean, so it is impossible to argue about those concepts.  Most people consider themselves "feminists" if they support equal opportunities for women, and oppose all forms of gender-based discrimination against women.  Would that it were true.
> 
> When you "Google" "Feminist Icons" or leaders, or whatever, you will quickly get lists of obnoxious, man-hating ogres manifesting a strict, regimented worldview that either ignores or actively scorns traditional female values, roles, virtues, and accomplishments.
> 
> At the "Feminist" cluster fuck in Washington that followed President Trump's inauguration, where were the women who consider our hundreds of thousands of abortions every year to be a crime against humanity (which a large plurality of women basically believe)? Where were the women who spoke of their pride in nurturing and raising good, productive, patriotic citizens?  Where were the women who bragged about balancing a career with the primary obligation to be a wife and mother? Or, God forbid, simply bragged about BEING A GREAT WIFE AND MOTHER?
> 
> None of these viewpoints was present or tolerated.  And yet they blatantly claimed to represent "women."  Real women hate Trump, right?
> 
> But in the real world, "feminist" propaganda is responsible for more heartache and psychological turmoil than all the wife-beaters on the planet.  We have women who basically want to be good wives and mothers to a worthy man, but feel pressured to attack and pursue a professional career with reckless abandon, then find themselves seriously frustrated in their 30's, with rapidly dwindling chances of finding a suitable mate, and losing even the possibility of  realizing that natural, traditional dream, while their biological clock ticks down to zero.  Don't want to compromise the career, you know.
> 
> And yet most of them will NEVER be able to devote the time and attention to a career that men can.  Unless they completely abandon the traditional life paradigm, there will be DECADES during which they will necessarily and appropriately allow the career to take a back seat to nurturing, educating, and supporting one or more children.  They will call off work when the kid(s) get sick, leave the office for doctor appointments and teacher meetings, forego overnight travel with kids in school, and reject opportunities for promotions in remote locations, because unless your priorities are totally fouled up, your primary focus for at least 18 years is in the home, not the office.
> 
> And THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH THIS!  It is entirely appropriate, even if it means that your career will not reach the same levels as a similarly situated man-husband.  The job of being a wife and mother TRUMPS any career, at least during the years when the kids need the support.
> 
> Blame "feminism" for promoting the false propaganda that if a woman does not equal or surpass the career of a similarly-situated man, she is a failure.  As usual, "feminism" is just another example of women hurting other women.  In short, "feminism" is anti-woman.



Yep.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

depotoo said:


> A woman choosing to stay home and raise children has been villainized by the left for years.  That is an important choice for a woman and makes them no less feminist.



Let us set the moral order straight. The pinnacle of Humanity is MOTHERHOOD. All else just drifts out below. Good men who support their wives and family as best they can (not wealthwise by any means) are a close second. Making money and career etc are not even close behind. And please get away from the old Puritan definition of a father;: "Patriachy"; they were nuts!!

Greg


----------



## MisterBeale

gtopa1 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman choosing to stay home and raise children has been villainized by the left for years.  That is an important choice for a woman and makes them no less feminist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us set the moral order straight. The pinnacle of Humanity is MOTHERHOOD. All else just drifts out below. Good men who support their wives and family as best they can (not wealthwise by any means) are a close second. Making money and career etc are not even close behind. And please get away from the old Puritan definition of a father;: "Patriachy"; they were nuts!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

Seems pre-historic folks were smarter than we are. . . .


----------



## Mindful

MisterBeale said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman choosing to stay home and raise children has been villainized by the left for years.  That is an important choice for a woman and makes them no less feminist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us set the moral order straight. The pinnacle of Humanity is MOTHERHOOD. All else just drifts out below. Good men who support their wives and family as best they can (not wealthwise by any means) are a close second. Making money and career etc are not even close behind. And please get away from the old Puritan definition of a father;: "Patriachy"; they were nuts!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems pre-historic folks were smarter than we are. . . .
Click to expand...


Like meat on the bone, you mean?


----------



## gtopa1

MisterBeale said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman choosing to stay home and raise children has been villainized by the left for years.  That is an important choice for a woman and makes them no less feminist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us set the moral order straight. The pinnacle of Humanity is MOTHERHOOD. All else just drifts out below. Good men who support their wives and family as best they can (not wealthwise by any means) are a close second. Making money and career etc are not even close behind. And please get away from the old Puritan definition of a father;: "Patriachy"; they were nuts!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems pre-historic folks were smarter than we are. . . .
Click to expand...


Simply had their priorities correct in an important matter. 

Greg


----------



## DGS49

Truth be told.  Look around at the prosperous suburbs, and the women AT THE TOP OF THE SOCIAL HEAP are the wives of prosperous entrepreneurs, professionals, and executives, who have the means to STAY AT HOME, manage the household and raise the kids properly.  Top of the heap.  The working moms positively ENVY the stay-at-homes.

And there is nothing wrong with this.  They are, on the whole, creating greater value for the overall society, nurturing good, productive future citizens.  (Assuming this is the end result).


----------

